
Arithmetic Is Hard—To Get Right - nickb
http://blog.wolfram.com/index.php?year=2007&monthnum=09&name=arithmetic-is-hard-to-get-right
======
arakyd
The title for this advertisement for Mathematica would be more accurate, and
much less surprising, if it were "Floating Point Arithmetic Is Hard—To Get
Right."

------
bradgessler
Its really amazing how seemingly small things can take over 20 years to
perfect; and they still say they haven't perfected it!

~~~
Herring
Seemingly small? Any intro to numerical algorithms will quickly convince you
otherwise.

------
ashishk
Wow that's an intense article.

Lesson learned: Zoho FTW!

------
rw
Why is _Mathematica_ in italics in this piece? Is it a work of art? If it is,
can I see the source code?

------
nazgulnarsil
I would have assumed that tracking precision was built into all applications
that use math. 0_o

~~~
eru
Why? Most of math does not deal with anything like precision.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
precision is a very important part of how math interacts with the real world.

~~~
eru
Yes, but only for the part of math that deals with (real) numbers.

